# Mathews Zmax solocam



## jsepso04 (Aug 11, 2010)

can any body tell what this may be worth, it is in good condition, i thinking about purchasing it for 300.00:moose:


----------



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

No idea on price, but a buddy of mine has shot one for years and says it's a great little shooter. I haven't shot it (he's a lot smaller than me - 26"DL) but the bow feels good in the hand. Hope this helps...


----------

